# tease.:R :):)



## bsA41.8T (Feb 16, 2004)

Buttoning up some odds and ends in the morning...after I get those done ill get some more pics...def need to notch pass side...but im very very happy with it and ride is better the koni coils that were on it

This is the autopilot v2 kit and so far it seems pretty kool...presets are def plus and once presets are set its very user friendly..also the install with the new manifold and wiring harness was a breeze thumbs up to airlift and ORT for the hook up and support wen I was in the market for air


















NEW PICS!! from today


----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)

Damn! Looks good, man!


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

so jelly haha


----------



## bsA41.8T (Feb 16, 2004)

thanx for the kind words

just got done buttoning some stuff up...found out the front bags were leaking at the fitting on the bag...fixed that and got my other compressor to work like its supposed to...also cut the lower portion of my rear floor piece...ill have more pics tomorrow..hopefully ill get to do my notch also this week


----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)

Saw your car at the Harrisburg Toys 4 Tots. Looked good then, looking even better now :beer::thumbup:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

nice car. Lets see some pics of your trunk?


----------



## bsA41.8T (Feb 16, 2004)

Pic of trunk setup...need to tighty it up alil yet










Display wen I was fine tuning the ride hieght


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

that looks pretty damn good. i'm diggin those wheels too :thumbup:


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

damn man, car looks really good! makes those wheels look nice


----------



## bsA41.8T (Feb 16, 2004)

haha yea i love the wheels again now...i wanted to get rid of em but no i want to keep em again...lol

cant wait! doing the notch tomorrow and hopfully have more pics...rain sux


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

:snowcool:

Are you done with the trunk?


----------



## bsA41.8T (Feb 16, 2004)

im going to make a battery box after i level out the floor...i thought about putting the comps in the spare tirewell but i dont like the idea of having them in a place where they can breathe as much as possibly, and i think they look kool..haha


----------



## R32 1518 (Jan 12, 2011)

looks sweet


----------



## bsA41.8T (Feb 16, 2004)

thanx...ill be making a post in the R32 section once i get more pics after the frame notch tomorrow..i cant wait for the " i cant believe you have ruined it" comments...lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

.:Ruined :laugh:

Looks great, Barry! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

Love it, i got the V2 as well but i haven't have time to install my. it is the first time i will be installing air suspension so i am glad to hear that it is nice. 

SEXY WHEELS, me likee


----------



## bsA41.8T (Feb 16, 2004)

well got the notch done but didnt get pics...i will tomorrow for sure...car is in desperate need of a bath

the notch def helped...but now i have another issue i just found after i layed it out....the F'n skid plate is keeping me up:banghead:...i dont know if i should ditch it or just leave it how it sits


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

What's the point of a skid plate with air? You can raise the car in an instant. :thumbup:


----------



## JDM-JTI (Sep 23, 2004)

looks good barry

I'm still rocking my skid plate .. its funny though .. if you drop the car enough on it, it bends and gets closer and closer to the oilcan


----------



## R32 1518 (Jan 12, 2011)

bsA41.8T said:


> thanx...ill be making a post in the R32 section once i get more pics after the frame notch tomorrow..i cant wait for the " i cant believe you have ruined it" comments...lol


Yeah..you ''ruined'' a racecar, meanwhile yours is probably 10x faster than the ones that say that, with completely stock Rs lol.


----------



## mk?_Jason (Apr 2, 2009)

Looks good Barry. Makes me wish I still had my Jetta, but good thing I took the air off before I sold it.now its goin on the mk2


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

looks good man glad to hear v2 is nice :thumbup:


----------



## bsA41.8T (Feb 16, 2004)

JDM-JTI said:


> looks good barry
> 
> I'm still rocking my skid plate .. its funny though .. if you drop the car enough on it, it bends and gets closer and closer to the oilcan


good to know..maybe ill just keep it...also the good thing is that i dont have to use me ebrake anymore...i got a skidbrake..lol



R32 1518 said:


> Yeah..you ''ruined'' a racecar, meanwhile yours is probably 10x faster than the ones that say that, with completely stock Rs lol.


haha yea exactly



mk?_Jason said:


> Looks good Barry. Makes me wish I still had my Jetta, but good thing I took the air off before I sold it.now its goin on the mk2


nice



eastcoaststeeze said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:


thanx...i love ur car btw :thumbup:



Twilliams83 said:


> looks good man glad to hear v2 is nice :thumbup:


yea so far so good...i have the auto adj turned off....i dont need that ****..lol..main reason i went with the v2 was bc the install was cake, controller is dope, and it has the presets with the "rise on start" feature


----------



## bsA41.8T (Feb 16, 2004)

reynolds9000 said:


> What's the point of a skid plate with air? You can raise the car in an instant. :thumbup:


well i had it before and never bothers to take it off...its just the "piece of mind" that its there


----------



## joebags (Jun 15, 2007)

Looks great man :thumbup:


----------



## bsA41.8T (Feb 16, 2004)

New pics!!!!


----------



## Slampig (Jun 20, 2008)

Looks good, removed the front sway?


----------



## bsA41.8T (Feb 16, 2004)

its still there..just not attached

heres some pics with the R line bra and badgeless back on...cant decide which i like better


















any no more need for me ebrake..i now have a skid-brake


----------



## JDM-JTI (Sep 23, 2004)

how big of a gap is it between your skidplate and oil pan now after laying it down? mine got ALOT closer to the pan after ive crushed several cans on the plate


----------



## bsA41.8T (Feb 16, 2004)

not too bad...still alil room yet...im sure itll get closer tho bc i air it out every time i park...lol


----------

